# Finally stepped off the deeo end (rod building show review and spoils)



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Went Sunday and had a blast. I didnt see anybody I knew but I did get to learn a lot ( I am sure a couple of the vendors were thinking "who the hell is this guy with all the questions?"). What I picked up:
Alps Upgradded Power Wrapper (2 extrusions, 3 holders wrapper/dryer) 
1 Baston RX7 CB80MH 10-20# 3/8"-1oz
1 No Name blank (shorty for the little ones first rod)
8 spools of thread
3 grips (1 Apls Black AL for the Baston, 1 composite trigger for the little guys rod, one extra spinning because it was a good deal
2 sets of black fuji guides for Baston and shorty
hats (freebies!, zip, zero , nada )
Cork and cork/wood grips

I am now wishing I would have got another grab barrel blank for practice but I didnt want to waste $ (and I had spend enough already)

Thoughts on the Alps wrapper?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Bingham had Syringes 8 for $1.25 Sunday Fishstix was selling Maderia thread for $1.00 a spool , Sunday and Discontinued guides for .50 ea. Saturday picked up 12 Spools of Known thread from Mickels Custom rods for $1.00 ea. Batson Jigging Blank 30# rated 4-10oz. Paste glue 8oz kit, liquid Epoxy 8 oz kit . 5 sets of guides ,areel seat (Alum.), A snake Skin And a whole pile of other things. The Century blank I wanted is not out yet so I wait!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

hey spydermn,instead of used or spare blank pieces i use 1/2 cpvc.cheap,comes in 10' lengthes,works great!and thx for the response on the seeker,the all black thing is kind of an inside joke.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishsticks has those Bucket blanks for sale normally in his shop. He used to have quite a few buckets (barrels) on display. Now they are dwindling down.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What time did you come? I was there all weekend and missed you. From the looks of it the alps lathe is very nice, I am planning a gathering in a couple weeks. Ill post up more soon


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am starting to feel bad now, all I walked out with was a pack of winding checks. And that was just to say I bought something. LOL


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Spike: sorry if it ruined an good joke...that just how I roll . Thought it looked good. In fact for the Baston that I picked up, I am doing all black(Wrap, guides, reel seat) with a raw blank. I painted a 56 belair a bunch of years ago with this sceme and it looked wicked.

Chuck: I looked for you but I guess we never crossed paths. We were there from 10-1 give or take. Saw your wrapper, and the booths but didnt see you. Heck, I got the Baston blank from Fishsticks. As for the "clinic", let me know when. If I can be there I will. Life is getting very busy in the upcoming weeks/months (Russells 1st, graduations - all 3 of my brothers, finals, ....) 

As for the bucket blanks, I got the shorty from the blue buckets. I wish I would have got more for practice. At $6 a piece I should have gotten them and gave away the new ones as freebies to by bass fishing friends.


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was there Tacpayne was at my booth a couple times with his son, Byrd was there about 10 yards from me all weekend. Sorry we missed you!

Kevin


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I was working the Fishsticks booth, Sunday I mostly stood behind the thread handing folks buckets so they could load up! The Alps deluxe chuck is very nice, I upgraded when they first came out and can't say enough good about it! I had a blast at the show, the best part was in the hotel lobby talking with ohter rod builders about trends and styles of wraps and rods that different folks make. Glad you got to attend.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> Fishsticks has those Bucket blanks for sale normally in his shop. He used to have quite a few buckets (barrels) on display. Now they are dwindling down.


 I use to go to the original fishsticks4u and it was only 15 minutes from my house . When they first started the bucket blanks they were all Allstar . I use to get them for $5 a pop  Man I sure wish I would have bought the whole stock room. Some of my favorite rods I spent $5 on the blanks and $75 in parts  . You really ought to jump on good deals when you can..


----------

